# Pink for Valentines day!!!



## charity (Jan 23, 2009)

Here is my Happy Valentine's Day to all of you...oh and from Shamus to all the puppies!


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

He looks fantastic, I so want a white poo so I can do this too. So looks like two more standards for me - one white and one silver ohh and the afghan I want too of course :biggrin:


----------



## pagan-poodle (Sep 30, 2008)

Iv seen many poodles on here coloured,how is it done???Im in the uk is there a speacil dye you buy?and how long does it last i like it but wouldnt want her to be that colour forever lol


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh thats just adorable. I love the shade of pink....just perfect!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Looks like one of those stuffed animals you get outta the crane game, LOL!

Cute, bet that draws lots of attention from people!


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

I just have to say how cute he looks...and I am going today to get some food coloring. This might turn out REALLY bad, but I want to try it at least once. I am not going to tell hubby I am doing it...just see what he says!


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

He looks so cute! My hubby would kill me if I colored our male pink. LOL! Not that I could anyway.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

It looks very pretty,even tho the idea of colouring a dog's coat never ever crossed my mind.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

There are quite a few options. I think charity used red food dye on shamus in the pic above, but you can use sidewalk chalk, blow pens or dog specific dyes, in Oz it's called Dyex.

I know all this cause I'm dying to try it, unfortunately my boy is blue so I am a frustrated colourer :rofl:


----------

